# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  HGH - IU, ML dosage question

## dashriprock68

I was prescribed 5 ius a 6 days on/ one day off.

The vial says it contains 5mg/15 ius

The vial was reconstitued with 3 ML per the instructions.

I was ramping up and I was going to take 1 iu week one and then increase one iu a week to the prescribed dose.

Heres the problem, after 5 injections (5 ius) I noticed there is a TON of liquid left.

And I am thinking at this point something is wrong. So I grab a new IU syringe and see how much I have left, well, its WAY over 50 ius per the syringe.

So now I am confused as shit. The bottle says it has 15 ius. that should be gone in 15 days. I should have 10 ius left.

I am guessing I could get another 80+ ius in a syringe of liquid from the bottle.

Could the original prescription if 5 ius a day really meant I was getting 1 iu of medicine? That seems more likely but who the F**K knows.

Anyone have a similar problem?

p.s. I called the pharmacy - voicemail, I called my doctor and they are looking into it.

----------


## naturalsux

> I was prescribed 5 ius a 6 days on/ one day off.
> 
> The vial says it contains 5mg/15 ius
> 
> The vial was reconstitued with 3 ML per the instructions.
> 
> I was ramping up and I was going to take 1 iu week one and then increase one iu a week to the prescribed dose.
> 
> Heres the problem, after 5 injections (5 ius) I noticed there is a TON of liquid left.
> ...



you put 300 iu of water in there. every 100iu is 5 units. if i understand you correctly.

----------


## dashriprock68

Yep, that makes it simple. 

If 1 ML = 100 ius.

Is that right?

----------


## naturalsux

> Yep, that makes it simple. 
> 
> If 1 ML = 100 ius.
> 
> Is that right?


yep. how many ius on the slin pin were you injecting, for 1 iu?

----------


## dashriprock68

dont laugh

1

----------


## naturalsux

> dont laugh
> 
> 1



i figured that. you know what to shoot now? 20 units= 1 iu if 100 units= 5 iu.

----------


## tommy0677

I don't know if it's just me, but shouldn't you only be using 1.5ml of water to make 15ius? I have 10iu blues and I use 1ml of water to make 10ius of liquid. I use a 1/2cc pin to draw and 25 on the maker is 2.5 ius. Me thinks you're using too much water??? Because if you use 3ml of water you mixture will be fairly diluted. Or you're not drawing enough in? Are you drawing 100 units, which should equal your 5iu dosage?

You're reconstituting at a 2:1 ratio of water to powder, so 20 units on the pin would equal 1iu.

----------


## naturalsux

> I don't know if it's just me, but shouldn't you only be using 1.5ml of water to make 15ius? I have 10iu blues and I use 10ml of water to make 10ius. I use a 1/2cc pin to draw and 25 on the maker is 2.5 ius. Me thinks you're using too much water??? Because if you use 3ml of water you mixture will be fairly diluted. Or you're not drawing enough in? Are you drawing 100 units, which should equal your 5iu dosage?
> 
> You're reconstituting at a 2:1 ratio of water to powder, so 20 units on the pin would equal 1iu.


you meant 1ml instead of 10ml. if you meant 10ml, then why.

just use 1ml for 10ius. every 10units = 1 iu it dont get much simpler than that.

----------


## tommy0677

> you meant 1ml instead of 10ml. if you meant 10ml, then why.
> 
> just use 1ml for 10ius. every 10units = 1 iu it dont get much simpler than that.


OOPS! My bad. Ya I only use 1ml not 10ml or I'd be shooting with a big 3ml pin ha ha.

But to the OP 20 units should equal 1iu of meds. Is that the problem with the leftovers? Dosing too low?

----------


## dashriprock68

The bottle reads something like this ( I dont have it with me)

This bottle contains 5mg (15iu) of Somatropin.

The instructions said to reconstitute it with 3ml.

My doctor and the pharmacist talked this morning and said that I have 300ius in the bottle.

The doc said originally to take 5ius a day. Since his conversation he is saying 10 ius a day now.

I am assuming that you are correct and 10 ius is really 1 iu of HGH a day.

The HGH is frmo Israel brand name is trev-tropin from Gates labs.

Are we agreed that 10 ius is really 1 iu of HGH?

----------


## naturalsux

> The bottle reads something like this ( I dont have it with me)
> 
> This bottle contains 5mg (15iu) of Somatropin.
> 
> The instructions said to reconstitute it with 3ml.
> 
> My doctor and the pharmacist talked this morning and said that I have 300ius in the bottle.
> 
> The doc said originally to take 5ius a day. Since his conversation he is saying 10 ius a day now.
> ...



i was talking to the other guy.

*20 ius= 1 iu* for you since 100 units = 5 iu 

remember 300 units = 15 iu.

im just dividing, you got it now? 

next time do 1.5ml like the other poster said so 10 iu will be 1iu.

----------


## dashriprock68

yea ok. The 5 mg is throwing me off. what does that mean?

----------


## rbfallon

How the hell did you get a prescription for 5IU's a day!?  :Smilie:  PM me your clinic asap.

----------


## dashriprock68

Its not 5 ius of HGH its 5 ius of the reconstituted medicine which is probably .25 iu of hgh.

sigh

----------

